# Orange Tree?



## bill5 (Apr 3, 2019)

Generally wondering about their stuff and anyone here who has used, what you thought about whatever you used etc.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 3, 2019)

I own about a dozen of their libraries. Their guitars in particular are beautifully sampled and extremely flexible. I expect to get a lot of use out of them over the years (although I don't care for their strumming engine.) OTS customer service is top notch.


----------



## brek (Apr 3, 2019)

I've got my eye on their harp. The demos sound phenomenal as a solo harp, though not sure how well it works in an orchestral context.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 3, 2019)

most of their libraries are nice....but i didn't quite like the piano.


----------



## burp182 (Apr 3, 2019)

Superb libraries. The guitars are, in particular, special. A fine company to deal with to boot. 
Buy without fear.


----------



## SoundChris (Apr 3, 2019)

Great guitars!


----------



## StillLife (Apr 4, 2019)

I bought a bunch of their libs during their yearly group sales. Very hefty discount, and you cam add additional discount via their savings system, check it out.
Great company, maybe the best guitars out there, for solo work. I too don't like the strumming system very much (that is: I csn't get my head around it). Piano is due for an update though.


----------



## hypnotize (Apr 4, 2019)

Orange Tree Samples - Cherry Electric Bass included in my preferences for use for neutral compositions.


----------



## CGR (Apr 4, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> . . . OTS customer service is top notch.



The developer Greg has responded personally to every enquiry I've had - top notch customer service, and their guitars are stellar (I have the Acoustic Slide & Lapsteel). Looking forward to V2 of their Rosewood Yamaha C7 grand which is in the works


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 4, 2019)

My favourite developer, I have literally everything he's released except mind control and the two new basses (but they will be mine, oh yes they will be) and I have not been disappointed by anything. The man takes pride in his work clearly making VIs he'd like to use himself with high levels of quality control rather than just rushing out new products, is constantly updating his older guitar libraries to match his newer guitar libraries, has very friendly and responsive customer service, and is incredibly generous with his bundle discounts, sales and reward points (orange slices) which can all be used in conjunction with each other.


----------



## Henu (Apr 4, 2019)

Awesome products, awesome guy. And orange slices!!!! <3


----------



## dariusofwest (Apr 4, 2019)

Awesome dude and libraries- still using Orange Tree's Strawberry and Cherry Bass as my main electric guitar and bass years after I bought them


----------



## TeamLeader (Apr 4, 2019)

Greg is the bomb! End of story. Living libraries. Always cutting edge development in scripts. Superb support.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 4, 2019)

My favorite guitar libraries are by OTS and Ample Sound. They both have beautiful recording and scripting, but they are very different, so it might be useful to hear about those difference. 

Orange Tree Samples Evolution guitar libraries come with a lot of effects, and the developer creates stunning presets. All of these are previewed in a video like this one.


As soon as you install it, it's like you immediately have many different guitars. You might think you could get something similar by running it through effects in something like Guitar Rig, AmpliTube, but these effects presets are wedded to the way the articulations and other things are set up for the instrument. I feel that these presets were painstakingly and lovingly created to bring out the best in each specific instrument. This feature puts them in a class of their own.

Within the setup you can choose among 4 pickup positions, pick style and position, and not just double tracking but up to quad multitracking. It's amazing the options and how beautiful they sound. The presets in the video suggest this, but it is better when you have the library because each one plays differently.

They also have a lot of articulations, and a very easy-to-use user interface for setting them up for your own presets, including the usual keyswitching (reg and latch), but also velocity range, sustain pedal, cc change, or even random.

It's very good at recognizing the guitar chords based on what you play on the piano. 

The big weakness is in the strum engine. It's just very limited and not very realistic. If this is ever improved, the OTS Evolution series will be perfect.

Ample Sound also makes high-quality guitar virtual instruments that rival or better the OTS ones. I only own an acoustic, but in that one, the focus is more on getting the best out of the standard sound of the guitar, rather than treating it with a host of effects. (It may be different with the electrics) It comes with a very elaborate EQ, Compressor, Delay, and Reverb. These effects have visual displays similar to what you see in plugins, not what normally comes with an instrument library. 

My Ample Sound library can also be customized in many ways. The main difference is that it takes a bit longer to figure out how to use it. OTS libraries are easier. 

But my Ample Sound library shines with strumming and fingerpicking. It has several ways to get a realistic strum or finger pick sound. One is similar to what you find in other libraries--a lot of presets--but another, which AS calls the Riffer, is pretty extraordinary. You can get amazingly realistic effects out of it if you know what you're doing, but if you don't, there is a fun randomizer.

The good news is that the patterns in the Riffer can be dragged into your DAW, so if you have one Ample Sound guitar you can use all of the patterns you generate in OTS libraries, albeit with a bit of editing. 

While I have never had a single problem with my OTS libraries, I have had a question or two. When I sent a note to the developer, he wrote back immediately. The answer he gave was so honest that it actually cost him money in the short run, because I decided not to buy a library, but to wait. He lost my money in the short run but he gained my loyalty as a customer forever.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 4, 2019)

constaneum said:


> most of their libraries are nice....but i didn't quite like the piano.



Neither did I when I first bought it. No matter how I EQed it, the piano was a bit too muddy-sounding for my taste. I contemplated selling it. But then I was writing a pop song that needed a darker, full-sounding piano during an interlude, and the Rosewood fit the bill better than all my other libraries.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 4, 2019)

Hoping plan for 'resonance' Upgrade eventually matures.


----------



## kessel (Apr 4, 2019)

I bought the slide lap steel a couple of months ago but haven't had time to really test it, the demo sounds great and I hope to make some good use of it soon


----------



## cqd (Apr 4, 2019)

The harp is only ok..I find myself going for the kontakt harp before it..


----------



## k4music (Apr 4, 2019)

I have their guitars and i use them a lot. I find them really great and best for leads, plucking etc. But im still learning how to use them for strumming becoz i couldn't get a decent strumming out of them mainly for acoustic guitars. Looking forward to pick few more this year. And btw their customer service is awesome.

Edit: There is a video for strumming from OTS which sounds good. Have to try it out.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 4, 2019)

I think OTS is near the top of everyone's list of favorite developers. Definitely near the top of mine.


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 4, 2019)

They make a very good jazz/rock flute, kind of Jethro Tull-ish, that is smart and playable and requires almost zero programming. (_Almost_, because it has an annoying quirk where you have to set the expression parameter at the start of every track or it defaults to the minimum, but otherwise it's a really great library, and for that sound in particular it's the best I know of.)


----------



## Steve Lum (Apr 4, 2019)

Five Stars, all the way. OTS is an immediate buy for me. I use sampled quitars a lot and because of the evolution engine I can deal with them all the same way, which is HUGE. For example, I have my own snapshots for each of them and they all share a common keyswitch mapping. So there is a small setup curve, but you can just use Greg's factory snapshots and never go deeper than that, if you like.


----------



## BezO (Apr 4, 2019)

Love their guitars yet still learning how to use them. I have a question since OTS users are gathering...

*Re: Evolution Guitars - is there any way to key switch articulations in any of the chord modes?*

I've been looking for a single mode best for both lead & rhythm playing. Chord Mode seems to be a nice middle ground between Play & Strum Modes, but I lose the ability to key switch articulations as far as I can tell. So I've been using Play Mode, but I always find myself editing to get realistic chord voicings.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 4, 2019)

Wow, what a response. Big thanks to everyone for the replies. I also notice that you can use them via the free Kontakt player, which is surprising.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Apr 4, 2019)

Lovely sound, great products, awesome customer service too.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Apr 4, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Wow, what a response. Big thanks to everyone for the replies. I also notice that you can use them via the free Kontakt player, which is surprising.


Most of the libraries yes. Some older ones do not support Kontakt Player. This is made perfectly clear directly below the product name on each product page with either "Kontakt Player Included" or "Full Version of Kontakt Required."


----------



## mventura (Apr 4, 2019)

Can anyone comment on the OTS mandolin? I really need a mandolin for exposed solos. thx.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 4, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Wow, what a response. Big thanks to everyone for the replies. I also notice that you can use them via the free Kontakt player, which is surprising.


Everything in the Stratosphere series has NKS functionality and can be used in the player.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 4, 2019)

tfishbein82 said:


> Most of the libraries yes. Some older ones do not support Kontakt Player. This is made perfectly clear directly below the product name on each product page with either "Kontakt Player Included" or "Full Version of Kontakt Required."


Thanks, yeah I didn't look at them all, but the ones I did all said you could use the player.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 4, 2019)

Aw, you guys are amazing! Thanks for all the kind words, I really appreciate it.

We have so many libraries in development right now, I can't wait for you to see everything we've been working on.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 4, 2019)

BezO said:


> I've been looking for a single mode best for both lead & rhythm playing. Chord Mode seems to be a nice middle ground between Play & Strum Modes, but I lose the ability to key switch articulations as far as I can tell. So I've been using Play Mode, but I always find myself editing to get realistic chord voicings.


The articulation mapping in the PLAY section should still apply even when you're using one of the chord modes. However, bear in mind that the strum keys themselves don't impart a specific articulation--that's still dictated by how you have things set up in the articulation mapping, so they still follow the velocity ranges, keyswitches, etc., that you have set up.

As a side-note, we're planning to add a way of defining your own strum keys which ARE tied to an articulation. That way you can have strum keys that are palm muted next to ones that are played as open sustains, for example.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 4, 2019)

Evolution Rock Standard and Evolution Infinity are my go-tos, mainly for heavier rock/metal chords. I love them and feel like I'm probably not even using them to the fullest, but can always get what I want pretty quickly. Orange Tree is a model developer in my opinion. Instruments are resellable!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 4, 2019)

cqd said:


> The harp is only ok..I find myself going for the kontakt harp before it..



The harp somehow sounds celtic. not that kind of concert harp like sound.


----------



## Hasici (Apr 4, 2019)

For guitars especially electric, it would be top shelf. Very playable and very good interface. But for acoustic I may prefer Indiginus guitars and vir2 more. Also Ilya Efimov has pretty sweet guitars both electric and acoustic. For the rest of the instruments - well, I know the developer probably mean it well...


----------



## bbunker (Apr 4, 2019)

Stay away!!! Once you start buying some, you'll just find them too useful to not have them all, and then you'll keep finding the bundled prices too good, and you'll use THOSE, and it's a vicious cycle of paying far too reasonable prices with far too good loyalty discounts for far too good products. Unless, you know, you like those kinds of things.

Seriously don't mention Orange Tree right now: the roundwound just came out, and I at least want to pretend for a few weeks that I'm not going to get it.


----------



## Steve Lum (Apr 4, 2019)

bbunker said:


> Seriously don't mention Orange Tree right now: the roundwound just came out, and I at least want to pretend for a few weeks that I'm not going to get it.



Resistance is futile. I bought it before I even heard it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 4, 2019)

Love Passion Flute _longtime_ (I used it tonight!), love Lap Steel. Angelic Harp hasn't worked out for me...it sounds nice on its own but I can't get it to sit in a mix properly.

Overall, I love the ethos of the company, the personal touch, the positive interface between company and user.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 4, 2019)

Well do you people like their stuff or not? Stop playing coy, out with it already.


----------



## Henu (Apr 4, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> *"kind of"* Jethro Tull-ish,



Not even mentioning how Passion Flute is absolutely _screaming_ for Anderson- styled playing, but judging from the name of it, font resemblance and the certain color scheme, I have a feeling that being "kind of Jethro Tull- ish" wasn't really a coincidence from their side. :D







Also, this post made me decide I'm going to listen a lot of JT today.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 4, 2019)

Funny how different our ears are. The piano is the least muddy of almost any I can think of (once you tweak it away from its default settings, of course); especially for Yamaha C7 samples. And though it isn't quite as deep or as flexible as some more recent offerings, it's the one I reach for when I really need something bright to cut through a dense pop/rock mix.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 4, 2019)

Henu said:


> Not even mentioning how Passion Flute is absolutely _screaming_ for Anderson- styled playing, but judging from the name of it, font resemblance and the certain color scheme, I have a feeling that being "kind of Jethro Tull- ish" wasn't really a coincidence from their side.


You might be right, but in the early days Orange Tree was obsessed with fruits. Not only the company name, but the first three releases: Cherry, Strawberry and Pear. The other night I said Passion Flute out loud and suddenly realised for the first time how similar it sounds to passion fruit. Can't believe it took me that long.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 5, 2019)

In case the OP hasn't gotten a sufficient answer yet,besides having great libraries Greg is probably the model of a 1st class developer.
Always innovative,creative,open to customer feedback and always available to help.
IMO the Orange Tree business model,website,the Orange Slice program is probably the most intuitive ,transparent websites in the VI industry.I wish more developers would follow his lead.....
You know what products you have, what's available and at what price if you buy a new library individually or in a bundle.
He rewards his customers and is probably generous to a fault with his sales.
Example: if there's a Orange Tree sale you can also apply Orange slices you've accumulated from previous purchases and apply(further reduction) to the sale price.
OT never penalizes or nickel and dimes the customers.
Yeah I confess we all Love Greg!
It must be some sort of *Mind Control*


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 5, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Not only the company name, but the first three releases: Cherry, Strawberry and Pear.



OMG, after all these years, I can't believe I never made that connection. Not until you just pointed it out. I always thought it was odd to name an upright bass "Pear" and never noticed the fruit theme with the other instruments. Passion Flute went right over my head. Apparently I couldn't see the orchard for the trees.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 5, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> OMG, after all these years, I can't believe I never made that connection. Not until you just pointed it out. I always thought it was odd to name an upright bass "Pear" and never noticed the fruit theme with the other instruments. Passion Flute went right over my head. Apparently I couldn't see the orchard for the trees.


I thought Pear had to do with the shape (it is kind of pear-shaped) Yeah, I am slow too...


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2019)

Some may have noticed a familiar name on Cinesamples libs ? 
_e.g._ _ CineBrass Pro Crew _ Programmed and Scripted by: *Greg Schlaepfer*


----------



## Johnny (Apr 5, 2019)

100% Guitar and Bass experts +1


----------



## Heledir (Apr 5, 2019)

I've got their 'Mesawinds', 'Angelic Harp', and 'Angelic Zither' libraries. The former two I use regularly, the latter was more a 'thingy' I bought alongside the other two and have only really used once. Nonetheless, all three are great, and haven't regretted buying them for a moment.

The Angelic Harp is my no.1 harp and I'd recommend it to everyone. Of all the virtual harps I have (8 or so) it's the only one that truly, genuinly sounds like a harp to me. The magic's in the retriggered notes working like an actual harp playing the same string multiple times rather than a (round robin) sample being triggered multiple times. And also it doesn't sound so damn 'plucky', which is a problem I have with many a harp VI. 
It does have a lot of bottom end, though, which can build-up a lot, so I always EQ a rather significant chunk out of it - but that's the only little minus I could give it, honestly.


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Apr 5, 2019)

I've done a demo for them (Evolution Texas Twang), and provided feedback on a prerelease version of Evolution Songwriter, and I've found that, even when using pre-release products, that their products are uniformly excellent.


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

I have the Songwriter and Rock Standard. Love them both. Rock Standard can do so many different sounds, it's incredibly versatile.


----------



## cug (Apr 5, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Generally wondering about their stuff and anyone here who has used, what you thought about whatever you used etc.


I bought the Strawberry and lap steel in the group buy last year. They sound excellent and very easy to get authentic bends. I used them in a feature film score.


----------



## nas (Apr 5, 2019)

Orange Tree Bass is my goto for... you guessed it.... Bass!

Good stuff.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 5, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I thought Pear had to do with the shape (it is kind of pear-shaped) Yeah, I am slow too...


I think it's that as well though. OTS was going to name the library after a fruit, and chose pear because of the shape of the instrument. I think Strawberry and Cherry were chosen because of the colour of the guitar and bass guitar. Passion Flute may well have been a combination of the fruit theme as well as the Jethro Tull influence that @Henu suggested.

It's a shame they stopped. Evolution Banana, Evolution Pineapple, Evolution Rockmelon, Evolution Watermelon, Evolution Blueberry, Kiwi Flute, Grape Flute... so many more possibilities.


----------



## mventura (Apr 5, 2019)

Can anyone comment on the OTS mandolin?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 5, 2019)

Would love to get my hands on Greg’s Rosewood Grand version 2.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2019)

No crowding in the long line !


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 5, 2019)

Tull is my favourite band of all time, and thus it is no surprise that I have seen them the most of any band live. I bought Passion Flute, and Bela D's (Tarilonte's) Retro Flute prior to that. Both filled a purpose for a while, but I end up using SWAM's flutes the most now, until replacing with VSL in final production. I actually feel that there are more good flute choices than other woodwinds overall.


----------



## LinusW (Apr 6, 2019)

The best strumming engine I've used.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 6, 2019)

Is there an OTS ukelele?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 6, 2019)

Wes Antczak said:


> Is there an OTS ukelele?


Not yet, but: Orange Tree Samples 2018 Group Buy - 60% OFF NOW!!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 7, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Not yet, but: Orange Tree Samples 2018 Group Buy - 60% OFF NOW!!



Oh, excellent. Thank you for that link.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 7, 2019)

Wes Antczak said:


> Oh, excellent. Thank you for that link.


You're welcome. OTS have a lot of libraries in the pipeline though, so there's no telling just how long it'll be until the ukeleles are released. If you need something sooner, Indiginus recently released a very nice ukelele library as well.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks, once more! I have a couple libraries from Indiginus. They do great work and have very reasonable prices. I just round another one from AcousticSamples if you don't mind using the UVI platform (e.g. if you have Falcon, which I do). Cheers!


----------



## BezO (Apr 8, 2019)

gregjazz said:


> The articulation mapping in the PLAY section should still apply even when you're using one of the chord modes. However, bear in mind that the strum keys themselves don't impart a specific articulation--that's still dictated by how you have things set up in the articulation mapping, so they still follow the velocity ranges, keyswitches, etc., that you have set up.


I didn't realize that. Perfect!



gregjazz said:


> As a side-note, we're planning to add a way of defining your own strum keys which ARE tied to an articulation. That way you can have strum keys that are palm muted next to ones that are played as open sustains, for example.


Even better! Looking forward to this implementation.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Apr 9, 2019)

I have all the Orange Tree guitars aside from the two recently-released basses, and they're wonderful. Out-of-the-box sound is quite nice already, and if you explore them deeply enough and are willing to delve into some automation, you can craft extremely detailed and realistic performances with them. Something about the Evolution guitars just makes them feel extremely comfy to write with in my experience.

One downside I haven't seen mentioned here is the lack of smart fretting algorithms, which means that if you're going for true realism you'll probably be doing some automation of hand position for chord playing and using the force-string keys for soloing. Shreddage 3 seems to be the absolute state-of-the-art for fretting algorithms, with several options for different types of playing, and I'd love to see something similar in the Evolution guitars someday.


----------



## BezO (Apr 9, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> ...One downside I haven't seen mentioned here is the lack of smart fretting algorithms, which means that if you're going for true realism you'll probably be doing some automation of hand position for chord playing and using the force-string keys for soloing. Shreddage 3 seems to be the absolute state-of-the-art for fretting algorithms, with several options for different types of playing, and I'd love to see something similar in the Evolution guitars someday.


My main issue. Even in Chord Modes, You can get some unrealistic chord fretting. They need another Chord mode, splitting the difference between Automatic chords & Auto.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 11, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> You're welcome. OTS have a lot of libraries in the pipeline though, so there's no telling just how long it'll be until the ukeleles are released. If you need something sooner, Indiginus recently released a very nice ukelele library as well.


We have the ukulele collection already recorded and the samples processed, but it's at the point where they'll really need the next major version of our Evolution engine. That's partly because it will require this new version in order for the library to contain multiple, different instruments (each with differently tuned strings, etc.). Since we don't have an ETA for when all that will be ready, it would be best to go with something available right now such as the new Indiginus ukulele if you need a ukulele solution right away.



BezO said:


> My main issue. Even in Chord Modes, You can get some unrealistic chord fretting. They need another Chord mode, splitting the difference between Automatic chords & Auto.


I need to add more logic for the automatic chords, such as index finger barring and optional thumb usage (though that's a stylistic thing). While it currently takes into consideration the inversion you play the chord in, it might be nice if the octave had some effect in terms of where the chord is played on the fretboard rather than strictly referring to the current fretting position. Also, while the custom chords mode uses the automatic chords mode as a fallback when a chord hasn't been defined, it would be nice if there were a way to copy automatic chord voicings as a starting point for the custom chords.

In terms of fretting in general, I have a few more parameters that were designed to be customizable, such as fretting hand reach, but I didn't end up adding the user-facing adjustment in the SETUP section because I initially thought something like that would be way too specific for a user to want to control. I should at least provide things like that through some sort of advanced customization.

I have a lot of other ideas and plans on how to improve the fretting position algorithm and chord voicings, but those will be addressed in the next major version of the Evolution engine we're working on. There might be some small updates released for the current version, but our main focus is on the larger update, particularly when it comes to more significant improvements to things like the strumming pattern editor, etc.


----------



## ionian (Apr 11, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Generally wondering about their stuff and anyone here who has used, what you thought about whatever you used etc.



I had bought Strawberry and Stratosphere and both sounded excellent but then Orange Tree totally screwed up the GUI. They used to have the whole guitar so you could see the pick direction and then decided to cut that out and just focus on the fretboard which was really an odd choice since the fretboard display is so laughably inaccurate on which notes are being played in what position and how the chords are fretted that it boggled my mind as to why they would focus on the fretboard and do away with the pick direction. 

Typical developer stuff...two steps forward, one step back. What else is new. 

The good thing that came out of all this is that the change was so annoying I just decided to learn guitar and stop using guitar libraries. After a developer makes a bad decision and you lose faith, you start thinking, "Who know how many more bad decisions are coming. Do I really want to be chained to more of this developer's bad decisions?" Normally I would have switched to a different sample company, but I honestly feel that the Orange Tree guitar libraries were the best out there already so since I lost faith in them and there was no other developers to switch to, that's kind of what made me think that if you don't want to hitch your wagon to more bad decisions, the next step is just to learn the instrument. 

I figured out something along the way - an electric guitar, even played badly already sounds better than a sample library. Orange Tree libraries I still think are at the top when it comes to guitar libraries but even Strawberry and Stratosphere has a lot of weird resonances I was always EQ'ing out to get a usable sound. The first time I threw a mic on a guitar amp and just recorded, it was eye opening. It already sounded better than the two libraries I had with virtually no effort. Even played badly, the libraries couldn't compete tone wise.

I get that this isn't an option for everyone and I also acknowledge that I have an advantage as I already make a living as a session musician (piano / keys) and so the only other people I know are really session cats and so when I decided to learn guitar, basically in exchange for a pizza and a six pack I got lessons from some of the best guitarists on the planet (And exchanged some piano lessons for them as well!) 

But if you're already a musician, it's not impossible to pick up guitar. Within 3 months of woodshedding I could pretty much play whatever I needed and within 6 months I was gigging on guitar and actually picking up work. 

The guitar libraries (or at least the two I have) sounded great and like I said are probably at the top of the heap when it comes to sample library guitars. So if you pick them up, you won't be disappointed. 

In the end, I honestly have to thank Orange Tree because if they didn't screw up their GUI, I would have still been using the libraries (and most likely dumped a ton on more because all of their guitar libraries would have been ones I needed) but instead I actually ended up ditching the libraries and learning a new skill that not only opened my ears, but has made me income. The money I would have spent on their libraries instead I invested on real instruments and that's probably for the better.

Seriously though - anyone on the fence of a sample library, try throwing a mic on a real instrument and play it (even badly) and I guarantee you, it'll be eye opening. It just might be the thing to push you to learn a new instrument!


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 11, 2019)

The reason we focused on the fretboard instead of the entire guitar graphic as previously is because it results in a better use of space, and you can see the notes on the fretboard much better. I can see the value in adding back an indication of the pick direction, though.

Bear in mind that the library is created for non-guitarists in the first place. When we enforced the physical limitations of the guitar in the previous version, it resulted in more realistic fretting, but it also made performance a lot less predictable to use. People were confused why you couldn't play certain notes at the same time, or why certain arpeggios would contain notes that were played as legato. I'm a guitarist and keyboardist myself, so I can see both sides of the issue, but a majority of our customers use our guitar libraries because they don't play guitar in the first place. These changes we've been making to the engine over the years is the result of a lot of customer feedback.


----------



## bbunker (Apr 11, 2019)

ionian said:


> Seriously though - anyone on the fence of a sample library, try throwing a mic on a real instrument and play it (even badly) and I guarantee you, it'll be eye opening. It just might be the thing to push you to learn a new instrument!



Huh. I'd have to say I don't agree with this. Literally 100% don't agree with this. Weird resonances in the sampled instruments? Not in the amp sims or cab emulations on them, but in the instruments? I don't think so. I've got most of the instruments Greg is sampling, and the tone is pretty legit - it's clearly a buffered signal going in, the strings all are in that nice in-between age in terms of tone. It kind of sounds like you don't like the presets - which probably has more to do with the amp and cab sims than the instruments? I mean - have you tried running them into a better set of sims than Guitar Rig? Nothing against GR, but I despise it.

It just feels a little bit weird to me. I did a bunch of sessions back in the early 2000's, and a ton of those were just an iteration of a POD straight into the board if it was a pop demo. Everything I did for other people that made it onto a record was just a POD. I mean it's fairly obvious that a good guitar into a decent little amp mic'ed up well is going to sound better than a guitar sample library into an amp sim, but...I mean, a sampled guitar isn't really competing with a live guitar mic'ed up, it's competing with live guitar through the same amp sims, right? I wonder if I took a couple of the same guitars Greg sampled, ran them through Hybrit and Tonehammer, played as clean and robotically as possible, edited them straight to the beat, and put the same quantized notes into a sample library if you'd really be able to tell the difference.

So you really mic up an amp every time you're going to put some little electric thing on a throwaway track? My mind is indeed boggled.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm bumping this thread in honor of the current Group Buy.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 11, 2019)

How many own the Texas Twang and love it? Got my eye on it to go with the Lap Steel.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 11, 2019)

I was planning on getting Angelic Harp while the group buy is on. I was wondering, can I buy it now at 50% discount or do I need to wait until the end of the group buy to reach 60% before I can buy it? Not sure I completely understand how the group buy works.


----------



## k4music (Jul 11, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I was planning on getting Angelic Harp while the group buy is on. I was wondering, can I buy it now at 50% discount or do I need to wait until the end of the group buy to reach 60% before I can buy it? Not sure I completely understand how the group buy works.


you have to wait till 60% discount tier or till the end of groupbuy date whichever is earlier.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 11, 2019)

k4music said:


> you have to wait till 60% discount tier or till the end of groupbuy date whichever is earlier.


Right, thanks for the info!


----------



## Digivolt (Jul 12, 2019)

Can any one summarise to a newbie what makes OTS the top tier vs say the likes of Efimov and Pettinhouse ? I was planning on getting a couple of OTS libs in the group buy, but that Pettinhouse full bundle for $119 looks mighty tempting too, unfortunately my budget can't stretch to getting both, so any advice would be welcome.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 12, 2019)

one person's opinion only - I like the overall sound of the OrangeTree libraries a little better, and I like (or am accustomed to?) the articulation switching.

All three are pretty darned good developers, and unfortunately the only way to know for certain is to buy them.

If you are just looking for a wide variety of guitar sounds then the Pettinghouse deal might be the way to go. If you are looking for a handful of specific sounds then OTS might win.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 12, 2019)

Good point. Indeed, the Pettinhouse bundle is a great sale, as these are quality guitar libraries by a great developer, and at that price you should get them (as I did). Efimov is very good too, for me they are at a similar level. However, I do see OrangeTreeSamples playing in a different league, highly consistent throughout, with mostly Kontakt Player libraries, and great follow up plus support. And if you're getting OrangeTreeSamples libraries, there's only one time each year to do so without breaking the bank. I do believe Pettinhouse will be running their bundle price for a while longer (as they have been).
Conclusion: get the ones you want from OrangeTreeSamples now, while the Group Buy is still on. Then get the Pettinhouse bundle next time your budget allows you to.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 12, 2019)

OTS hanging at 50% now, but will surely get to 60%, with 9 days left. Only 255 to go.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 12, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> OTS hanging at 50% now, but will surely get to 60%, with 9 days left. Only 255 to go.


I'd take the 50% right now i I could tbh haha


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 12, 2019)

I would highly recommend that you grab at least one OT guitar during the group buy to familiarize yourself with the OT guitar sound and interface. You won't regret it. To be honest, the OT guitars I've purchased over the past few years have mostly replaced my Pettinhouse guitars, but with some exceptions. Even though I own seven or eight OT guitars now, I still use a few of my Pettinhouse guitars now and then.

On a recent song, I used both OT and Pettinhouse. I used the OT guitar for four measures on a part that required a specific funky strumming technique and finish with a trill. The OT guitar allowed me to program the strumming exactly how I needed it, and the excellent sampling of hammer ons/offs made the trill shine. I'm not a fan of the OT strumming engine in general, and would likely never use an OT guitar for an entire strummed guitar track, but for the specific, small strummed part I needed, it was perfect.

A few measures later in that same song, I used the Pettinhouse guitar for about eight measures because the sound was just what I needed, and the GUI allowed me to create the funk pattern I needed.

When it comes to solo guitar playing, I think OT guitars are the tops. Load up any guitar, start playing, and you'll hear the results of superior sampling and scripting right off the bat. And auditioning their snapshots is a blast. Instant inspiration.

The other day, I was working on an acoustic guitar accompaniment to a ballad using OT's Steel Strings guitar. For the heck of it, I played the same part using Pettinhouse Acoustic Guitar 2.0 and MusicLab RealGuitar 4. The OT guitar simply outshone the other guitars. The other guitars sounded great, but OT's guitar sounded the most natural.

I own some of Efimov's Russian instruments, but none of his guitars, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 12, 2019)

Just to comment on Texas Twang...it is lovely and fits the Telecaster bill just right. While I would love to see a Jaguar done, this will fill in the hole till Greg decides to do one.


----------



## lumcas (Jul 13, 2019)

First off, what the heck that question mark means next to Orange Tree? Ouch, doing the same mistake right here. I mean the question mark in the thread title... I simply don’t like it.

Seriously, I think it’s good to point out here how buying into OTS libraries pays off in the long run. With all the intro prices, group buys and Orange Slices I ended up with the all guitars bundle over the years and this time I’m only upgrading the bass bundle. Funny thing, I do play guitar well enough to record pretty much anything I might need. But there’s so much variety in the tone and character in all these samples, that it’s fun to fire up Texas Twang (I don’t own a real Tele) and just play. Brings kinda mental smile to my face. Well worth the money if you ask me.

...and again, please, delete that question mark, it’s highly irritating OTS is unquestionably pure gold (I mean orange, but that’s close enough).


----------



## artomatic (Jul 13, 2019)

I love what Greg puts on the table. 
He knows how to get the greatest tone from these select guitars.
TBH, when it's crunch time, I would often forego setting up my guitar rigs and just use his samples!


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 14, 2019)

lumcas said:


> First off, what the heck that question mark means next to Orange Tree? Ouch, doing the same mistake right here. I mean the question mark in the thread title... I simply don’t like it.



If you read the OP, I think they were inexperienced and wanted to know more about the quality and playability. It is easy to understand when you are familiar with a particular workflow. All the quality in the world does not always translate to familiarity/usability/playability with your workflow.


----------



## lumcas (Jul 14, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> All the quality in the world does not always translate to familiarity/usability/playability with your workflow.



Looks like a joke doesn’t always translate either


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 14, 2019)

lumcas said:


> Looks like a joke doesn’t always translate either



Ha...you mean sarcasm in the form of a joke...you are right...I am so literal sometimes! Once a friend and I were leaving a theater after watching some obviously stupid movie and he said "That was a really really really great film." I looked at him and said, "You have GOT to be kidding me man, that movie was pathetically bad!" Sarcasm has rarely translated with me.

But yes, on second read, I see what you meant.


----------



## ABalvin (Jul 14, 2019)

Anyone has any experience about the Lap Steel? I'm thinking of picking it up.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 14, 2019)

It's pretty good, but I prefer to play the real instrument as it's less work overall. I still prefer the Wavelore Glide II library, but am not sure if it can still be bought as the developer seems to have either disappeared or folded, as mentioned in other threads regarding other products from that vendor.

Be aware that the range of lap steel sounds is huge, so you might first want to ask yourself how much range you need, and if you have a preferred player, then see which library matches that sound the closest. But the two mentioned above are the only games in town as far as I know, except for a basic General MIDI patch in East/West Goliath.


----------



## ABalvin (Jul 14, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> It's pretty good, but I prefer to play the real instrument as it's less work overall. I still prefer the Wavelore Glide II library, but am not sure if it can still be bought as the developer seems to have either disappeared or folded, as mentioned in other threads regarding other products from that vendor.
> 
> Be aware that the range of lap steel sounds is huge, so you might first want to ask yourself how much range you need, and if you have a preferred player, then see which library matches that sound the closest. But the two mentioned above are the only games in town as far as I know, except for a basic General MIDI patch in East/West Goliath.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 14, 2019)

Also, more to the point than even the timbre, the pickups, which model was sampled, and the player, is the tuning of the lap steel, which falls into three basic camps with lots of variations and customization, often dictated by genre (country vs. rock etc.).

I bought the Gold Tone LS-8 tribute to the famous Oahu Tonemaster model, in the 8-string version. A real bargain instrument; I had a Gretsch before, and a worthless Rogue as my first trial. I have tuned my Oahu to F#-A-C#-E-f#-a-c#-e using John Pearse 7650 Nickel Wound strings. I like having the doubled octave unison tuning, which is easier to do with an eight-string than a six-string as the six-string may not cover a wide enough note range if it's tuned that way.

I forget how much flexibility the two libraries have, and am too tired to look as I am focusing on salvaging some band demos at the moment. I'm afraid of going down a rabbit hole, as I need to wrap up at least one song tonight for my jazz combo to review before the next stage of production, but hopefully this in formation helps people to "ask the right questions" when looking at the user manuals and/or the GUI's in Kontakt for the Wavelore and OTS libraries.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 15, 2019)

So I have Angelic Harp and Slide Acoustic on my group buy list. I was wondering, since I'm not 100% that I'm going to actually get Slide Acoustic, will I get individual discount coupons for each library, or will it be one coupon discount for the two libraries together?


----------



## k4music (Jul 15, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> So I have Angelic Harp and Slide Acoustic on my group buy list. I was wondering, since I'm not 100% that I'm going to actually get Slide Acoustic, will I get individual discount coupons for each library, or will it be one coupon discount for the two libraries together?


You will get a single code for your cart and you can the same code for multiple orders.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 15, 2019)

k4music said:


> You will get a single code for your cart and you can the same code for multiple orders.


So if I add both Angelic Harp and Slide Guitar, I don't have to get the Slide Guitar, I can just purchase the Angelic Harp on its own?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 15, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> So if I add both Angelic Harp and Slide Guitar, I don't have to get the Slide Guitar, I can just purchase the Angelic Harp on its own?


Yes.


----------



## cug (Jul 17, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Generally wondering about their stuff and anyone here who has used, what you thought about whatever you used etc.


I picked up a few of their VIs last year for a film score project. It's a road trip movie that ends up in the southern U.S. In addition to my score, the soundtrack has a lot of pop and blues songs with lots of guitar. I wanted my score to fit into that context and I found the OTS guitars worked great for me. I'm very happy with how the note bending sounds and how easy it was to perform these parts. 

The first guitar is Strawberry and the Lap Steel starts at 0:12. I also used CoreBass Pear.



This cue uses the CoreBass Pear; the bendy stuff is the lap steel and the tremolo guitar is Strawberry. There is also some real guitar in there. 



- Carlos


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 18, 2019)

That’s a wonderfully full and resonant mix you’re getting there, Carlos. May I ask about the processing?


----------



## David Cuny (Jul 19, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> But the two [steel lap guitars] mentioned above are the only games in town as far as I know, except for a basic General MIDI patch in East/West Goliath.


Well, Indiginus http://www.indiginus.com/slide_lap_steel.html (just pre-announced their lap steel)set for release in "early August."

Hrm... Seems like the new theme doesn't change the color has a much too subtle color to indicate a hyperlink. In the preview and editor it only shows the underline on hover, but it displays as a regular underline in the final version..


----------



## cug (Jul 19, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> That’s a wonderfully full and resonant mix you’re getting there, Carlos. May I ask about the processing?


Thanks! I didn't use any effects on the Strawberry or lap steel. There is compression on the Pear bass. The overall mix has Sonnox Inflator and Ozone Elements. The Ozone EQ cuts 2 dB in a wide band centered at 1k and boosts a little centered at 150 and also from 5k on up about 1.5dB. Aimed at staying out of the dialog range. Just a touch of stereoizer in Ozone and subtle compression. There might have been some VSL MIRacle 1.9sec reverb on the overall mix. 

I highly recommend Sonnox Inflator. Watch for it to go on sale. I like the fact that it brings up the quiet bits without the pumping you get from regular compression. Useful too since most of my cues are behind dialog and therefore very quiet. If I didn't use Inflator, the quietest parts would likely get completely lost in the film mix.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 19, 2019)

Very interesting. The OT guitars and Pear bass sound quite good.

I have the Inflator but I bought it for an increase in perceived loudness and never had any luck with it. I do use Ozone’s Imager here and there and I tend to like it.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 19, 2019)

Sonnox Inflator is actually on sale as we speak.


----------



## chasmanian (Jul 21, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Generally wondering about their stuff and anyone here who has used, what you thought about whatever you used etc.



I just bought Evolution Rosewood Grand. friends here had spoken highly of it.
I got it on the Summer group buy.
my expectations were reined in, as I think I'm kind of picky and a little hard to please.
well its a 10 out of 10, all the way for me. I love it.
would have bought it long ago if I'd known I'd like it this much.
also, I had a question. Greg got right back to me. on a Friday night.
highly recommend ERG and Orangetree.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, Rosewood Piano is a surprise. Somehow it just cuts through the mix perfectly in some contexts where other pianos get lost. It sounds a bit grainy, dirty, etc., when soloed, but that may be why it can work so well in a dense mix. And I don't necessarily mean large orchestral works; just anything that has a lot of tracks, even including synths.


----------



## chasmanian (Jul 22, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yes, Rosewood Piano is a surprise. Somehow it just cuts through the mix perfectly in some contexts where other pianos get lost in the mix. It sounds a bit grainy, dirty, etc., when soloed, but that may be why it can work so well in a dense mix. And I don't necessarily mean large orchestral works; just anything that has a lot of tracks, even including synths.



hi Mark,
I very much enjoyed reading your thoughts about Rosewood Piano.
and just to add a little about it, from how I've used it:
I've only used it soloed. and I really like the tone and everything about it, soloed.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 22, 2019)

It's a character piano, that's for sure, as is Fluffy Audio's Scoring Piano.


----------



## chasmanian (Jul 22, 2019)

ah very good. pm'ing you with question about FA Scoring Piano.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 23, 2019)

Enjoy that sweet Rosewood grand, Chaz!


----------



## chasmanian (Jul 24, 2019)

thank you Fleer!
it is a joy to play.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 2, 2019)

Anybody have opinions on the upright bass Pear ? I'm thinking of adding it to my list but I've no idea how it compares with other upright bass options ?


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 5, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Anybody have opinions on the upright bass Pear ? I'm thinking of adding it to my list but I've no idea how it compares with other upright bass options ?



Well that's a first, to find somewhere on the internet where nobody wants to offer opinion


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 5, 2019)

I like the pear bass, but I haven't really used it much. More because I'm not quite sure what to do with bass and right after I bought it I found another company's bass that does an ostinato thing? Anyway, makes a quick bass line. It will get used eventually though.


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 5, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Well that's a first, to find somewhere on the internet where nobody wants to offer opinion


I'm in the same boat as you. It's on my list but still not sure - check out this thread for some posts about jazz upright basses. I didn't see too many about the CoreBass Pear but from what I've heard it sounds good, especially if you lower the pre-pluck noise a bit.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 5, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Well that's a first, to find somewhere on the internet where nobody wants to offer opinion



Have all OTS libs, but pianist, not bassist. CoreBass Pear is an older product and not with Evolution improvements … afaik. Must be accessed via Kontakt 'Files' menu vs Libraries. 
It has 8 nki _ default, pop, jazz, elect upright, psychedelic. retro. rockabilly, smooth.

Greg's recording, scripting skills are strong, but you will need to listen to the (3) audio demo tracks carefully to know if it fits your needs. Greg is usually very helpful when contacted via the site Support link. 

Hope you get some stronger Replies !


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 5, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. It's on my list but still not sure - check out this thread for some posts about jazz upright basses. I didn't see too many about the CoreBass Pear but from what I've heard it sounds good, especially if you lower the pre-pluck noise a bit.



Thanks for the thread link certainly gives me more to think about, if Pear was the only one on sale it would make the choice much easier but I'm stuck now between Pear, Straight Ahead and Fluffy Audio simple jazz bass, I think SA is just edging it based on features but they all sound equally good to my untrained ears


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 5, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks for the thread link certainly gives me more to think about, if Pear was the only one on sale it would make the choice much easier but I'm stuck now between Pear, Straight Ahead and Fluffy Audio simple jazz bass, I think SA is just edging it based on features but they all sound equally good to my untrained ears


No problem! I've been getting by with the Kontakt Factory upright and jazz upright. Any of these would be an improvement.



sostenuto said:


> Have all OTS libs, but pianist, not bassist. CoreBass Pear is an older product and not with Evolution improvements … afaik. Must be accessed via Kontakt 'Files' menu vs Libraries.
> It has 8 nki _ default, pop, jazz, elect upright, psychedelic. retro. rockabilly, smooth.
> 
> Greg's recording, scripting skills are strong, but you will need to listen to the (3) audio demo tracks carefully to know if it fits your needs. Greg is usually very helpful when contacted via the site Support link.
> ...


I wonder if Greg would eventually update it to Evolution standards like he did with Evolution Dracus?


----------



## Fleer (Aug 5, 2019)

Would love to see him upgrade that exquisite Rosewood Grand to Kontakt Player status.


----------



## Joe_D (Aug 5, 2019)

Core Bass Pear is a good library, even though it's missing the newer OT engine and expanded sample set that OT's newer libraries have to support and take advantage of their newer engine. 

It has a dark tone with lots of fundamental and less high partials (overtones). It works very well for tracks that call for that sort of sound. A bassist with that sort of tone was Charlie Haden (I'm not saying that the library sounds anywhere near as good as Charlie Haden though; that'd be impossible IMO). If you need a deep, round bass sound to add bottom and some thump to your track, it'll do that well.

For other tracks where you might want a Ron Carter or Eddie Gomez sound with more edge to the tone, you might choose another library (maybe Straight Ahead Bass?).


----------



## BezO (Aug 6, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> No problem! I've been getting by with the Kontakt Factory upright and jazz upright. Any of these would be an improvement.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Greg would eventually update it to Evolution standards like he did with Evolution Dracus?


They mentioned it's in the works on Facebook a while back and answering my follow up here. Unfortunately, they gave the impression it's lower on the priority list, so it's going to be a while.


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 10, 2019)

I ended up going for CoreBass Pear along with some others. These are my first OTS libraries - I have to say that I am more than pleased with the sample quality and programming. Even older ones like CoreBass Pear still sound good to me, and the Angelic series is even better than I expected... the long sustains are glorious and the harp has a wonderful realistic definition to it (not to mention the glissando engine is very useful). These are some of the few instrument purchases I've made where I don't feel any sort of regret or buyers remorse, and at such a great discount.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 10, 2019)

Some of the best recorded and programmed libraries out there, and one of the best developers as a human, technically, and ease of working with. It would be great if CoreBass Pear gets an overhaul at some point, to bring it up to date with the newer libs. Great in concept, and still covers some unique ground. But it was done at a time when libraries had to be smaller due to expensive disc space.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, I went back to check since I thought I got all I was going to buy, but there was the slide bundle for $24.50 sitting in my cart. (I had one) I figured why not and left the orange slices for next year. I think I will get the grand next year.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 10, 2019)

If you're lucky, maybe Rosewood Grand will be a Kontakt Player library by then.


----------



## Confuzzly (Aug 11, 2019)

I am thinking of picking up an electric guitar during this sale as I don't currently have many options at the moment. However, I don't really write much for guitar so I probably only need one for the time being. Any insight on which OT electric guitar might be the most versatile across genres? Based on the demos I am thinking the Rock Standard might be best, but I figured I'd ask for any other opinions. 

Same question can be applied to the basses as well, although I am less certain on whether or not I am going to buy a bass.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 11, 2019)

That's a tough one to answer, as even the best libraries aren't going to behave in the same way as a live instrument. Even so, probably the best answer is more or less the same as for real guitars: a Strat is generally the most versatile guitar, as it is the most neutral and thus can take to treatments fairly predictably, as well as having a good range of built-in multiple personalities with the five-way switch and the "quack" settings (I haven't really tried hard to see how well the libraries cover this ground though).

My personal favourite was the Dracus, as it's an 8-string Schecter model that no other vendor covers, it obviously has a wide frequency range, and also it helps me better distinguish two guitars in a mix vs. a sea of mud. More so than with live guitars, combining guitar libraries when covering multiple parts in a song, can be a challenge in terms of maintaining the separateness and articulateness of each part.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 11, 2019)

I'd say the Rock Standard and the Strawberry are the best all-rounders. I used Strawberry for quite a while as my sole OTS electric and it did the job very nicely, though Rock Standard is the newer of the two, FWIW. I don't think you can really go wrong with either one.

Stratosphere seems a bit more particular to me in terms of where it fits in, as it tends to feel bright and sharp in my experience.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep, and bright and sharp cuts through the mix like nothing else. Also much easier to get a choppy sound. But I too use Strawberry the most. I have Rock Standard but haven't gravitated towards it yet, just because I haven't started any new projects recently that have guitar (I'm mostly working on classical, jazz, and world music projects at the moment).


----------



## mistertheman (Nov 29, 2019)

Bought the mandolin, zither, Strat and steel string during Black Friday. Loving all of them, esp. the mandolin! Really nice presets and playability for melodies.

The strumming patterns respond too unpredictably though, in all chord modes. Strumming starts all right but then measures stay quiet, only for the strumming to start again later. Notes drop off of chords at random. It's not usable that way. The steel string has less problems strumming...

So now I'm strumming manually, which works alright and is more flexible, but I'd really like to know what's going on. I have the Quantize for strumming option enabled in the instrument and play the chords early so there's time for them to be recognised, but still - no luck...


----------



## HardyP (Nov 29, 2019)

To be honest, I am somehow a bit relieved by the comments about the strumming engine... because even if I had some shining moments with it, I quite often was not that happy. But bcs of the in every other aspect superb quality of Greg’s work, I was counting that as rather my unability...
OTH, I had some good results with Ilya’s Nylon Strum.

So looking forward, what the engine update may add in that regard...


----------



## Obscurus (Oct 3, 2020)

Trying to make long glides on Flatwound, either up or down, from one note to another, but to no avail. 
Only found very short up glides and a global down release. 
If anyone be so kind point me in the right direction. 

Rather easy to do on Ample basses, with variable speed too, but Orange sound so much better to my ears.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 3, 2020)

Obscurus said:


> Trying to make long glides on Flatwound, either up or down, from one note to another, but to no avail.
> Only found very short up glides and a global down release.
> If anyone be so kind point me in the right direction.
> 
> Rather easy to do on Ample basses, with variable speed too, but Orange sound so much better to my ears.


The settings page has parameters for the legato up and down ranges.

Nearly any time I'm working with the Orange Tree guitars, I end up automating the legato range parameters. It'd be nice if a future version could allow overriding those limits when doing slides.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 3, 2020)

Hoping Greg sees these last posts and comments ..... but he could well be dealing with ongoing 
No Calif fires, especially with forecast high temps and more winds. Awful stuff ........


----------



## Fleer (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah, long time since we heard from Greg. Hope he’s fine.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 4, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Yeah, long time since we heard from Greg. Hope he’s fine.


I think he's okay. I corresponded with him last week.


----------

